# Read this before starting threads



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 15, 2012)

1.Please don't start repeated threads, search before you start one.

2.No flame wars .No Trolls.No spams.Post will be deleted.

3.Please search the web n research things before starting a thread on it.


----------

